# Sauger Question



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do sauger run up the local creeks off the Ohio river? I have noticed that while the river is crappy right now some of the tributary creeks are pretty decent further up away from the river, I was thinking that the first riffle up from the river would stop them from migrating further but have never tested the theory out with a fishing pole. I know the migration moves upriver just didnt know if they move up creeks to spawn?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've caught saucer way up beaver creek in columbiana county near rogers. If they ran that far or not I have no idea. But they are found way up some of the bigger creeks.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was thinking they did, now I just have to find them. This weather pattern we have now isnt going to help any.:S


----------



## RetiredScout (Mar 24, 2011)

Never really thought much about Sauger, are they hard to fish for?


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I have caught sauger of all sizes many miles up from the Ohio on a number of tribs. I think the tribs flood so much that the effect of small lowhead dams and riffles is insignificant until the fish are trapped much farther upstream than intended. But they seem to do well way up there.

And sauger aren't hard to fish for...in fact I'd say they are more aggressive than most of the fish they live amongst, which includes smallmouth and sheepshead. Basically they like flash (e.g. spoons, blade baits) or a jig and plastic minnow/shad imitation trailer.


----------

